# Fragen zu Eclipse



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute, ich hab mal ein paar Fragen zu Eclipse..!

Ich hab Eclipse 3.0 und das Sprachpaket. Ich starte Eclipse, beende es gleich wieder und kopiere dann das Sprachpaket in das richtige Verzeichniss. Aber wenn ich Eclipse starte hab ich immer noch ne englische Obefläche.

Plugins: Könnt ihr mir gute Plugins und bitte den direkten Download-Link dazu sagen? Vorwiegend suche ich für folgende Bereiche Plugins:

nur JAVA:

- UML -> Diagramme (Klassen, Struktogramm..) in Code Umwandenl
- Datenbank -> Datenbankmanager, incl Query Abfragen und Tabellenbearbeitung (wie MySQL Front)
- Code -> Codeanalyser, Syntaxhighlighter, Codeformatierungs Plugins
- SWT/SWING, allgemein GUI Plugins, mit grafischer Bearbeitung von Fenstern u.s.w.

Bitte nur kostenlose Plugins...!


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Mai 2004)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wo man die Sprache einstellt (arbeite nicht mit Eclipse), aber wenn Du die Sprachversion drauf hast, musst Du sie noch in den Einstellungen von Eclipse auswählen, um sie zu aktivieren.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Mai 2004)

> Ich hab Eclipse 3.0 und das Sprachpaket.


Für Eclipse 3.0 gibt es noch kein dt. Sprachpaket (s. hier).

Websites, die Eclipse-Plugins anbieten, findest z. B. mit Google.

Eine gute ist z. B. folgende:

http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/index.jsp


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (16. Mai 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wo man die Sprache einstellt (arbeite nicht mit Eclipse), aber wenn Du die Sprachversion drauf hast, musst Du sie noch in den Einstellungen von Eclipse auswählen, um sie zu aktivieren.


Bei Eclipse 2.1.x war das nicht der Fall. Dabei hat es gereicht, einfach die Dateien des Sprachpakets in das Eclipse-Verzeichnis zu kopieren.


----------



## bygones (17. Mai 2004)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - UML -> Diagramme (Klassen, Struktogramm..) in Code Umwandenl
> - Datenbank -> Datenbankmanager, incl Query Abfragen und Tabellenbearbeitung (wie MySQL Front)
> - Code -> Codeanalyser, Syntaxhighlighter, Codeformatierungs Plugins
> - SWT/SWING, allgemein GUI Plugins, mit grafischer Bearbeitung von Fenstern u.s.w.


Ich kann dir leider keine direkten URLs geben, wenn du aber auf der plugins seite nach denen suchst findest du auch die URLs.

1. UML: Ich bin absoluter Fan von http://www.omondo.com (meines Wissens gibt es aber das Plugin für Eclipse 3.0 momentan nur als kommerzielles...) - andere kenne ich nicht

2. Datenbank: http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/plugins.jsp?category=Database <- kann ich keins empfehlen, weil noch nie probiert - les es dir durch und schau die kommentare zu den plugins an

3. Code: was genau willst du - Syntaxhighlight und Formatierung ist schon bei eclipse dabei, bzw. auch ein Codeanalyser....

4. Ich hab eins von CloudGarden -  http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/plugin_details.jsp?id=472 - aber wie und ob 3.0 weiß ich nicht


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Mai 2004)

jo, ich hab jetzt schon viele gefunden..
aber ich such ein gescheites, nicht kommerzielles plugin für SWT/SWING/AWT .

Ich hab atm das Jigloo Plugin, aber das Ding will nicht so recht funktionieren 
Hab zwar alles gemacht wie es in der Hilfe steht, aber irgendwie kommen immer Fehler


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (18. Mai 2004)

Wie wäre es mit dem Visual Editor direkt vom Eclipse-Team?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Mai 2004)

jo ok, danke und wie siehts mit nem gescheiten, nicht kommerziellen UML Plugin aus? 

OMONDO is für Eclipse 3.0 nicht mehr kostenlos 
Könnt ihr mir irgendeins empfehlen ?


----------



## bygones (19. Mai 2004)

sonst kenn ich nur noch http://sourceforge.net/projects/argo2ecore da brauchst du dann aber noch argoUML - was zwar kostenlos ist aber mir persönlich nicht so gefällt...

Ansonsten probier doch ein paar aus:
http://eclipse-plugins.2y.net/eclipse/plugins.jsp?category=UML
kann man ja einfach installieren bzw deinstallieren  :roll:


----------

